# Approaching Businesses - Should I Have an Order Sheet?



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

just wondering if anyone approaches businesses to carry their products if they bring an order sheet

or just give them a business card and tell them you will email an order form

it seems like a hassle for a busy business to go through your website and order individually

if you do present/email order forms, can you post an example to get a seed planted in my brain of where to start,
also is there a preferred file format to email forms?

tia


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I think if you approach a local business and they want to give you an order at that time then it looks more professional if you fill out an order form. But, if you want to drop off an order form would it include all your style possibilities or would you drop off a catalog too? You might include your most popular styles and a reference to your website for additional styles. That might work for people who don't want to browse a website. Personally I think you're more likely to get a custom order from someone who doesn't want to shop online if you take the order yourself rather than dropping off a form, especially for the initial order.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

good thoughts

i hate to limit potential customers,
but as a newbie i keep stocks of what is selling/appeals to most and little else

so i think i could do a one page order and include everything,
but would that appear overwhelming? (say 20 cats, then colors, then sizes)

i could separate into check boxes for category and colors, then write-in line for the # of each size,
this might make it less test-like (break-up the monotony of it too)


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

That might work. Maybe you could post a sample here to get initial feedback. Whatever you start with can be revised.


----------



## mvwise1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Keep it simple. Retail buyer get overwhelmed with two much information and many times they want to "come-up with the idea" of certain color options, etc.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

that is the dilemma mvwise1,
what to do to satisfy the customer, but not leave us ordering a couple blank shirts here or there
(it is expensive in canada for shipping/tax/merchandise, and we are located far from any supplier and the border)


----------



## EmpiricalDesigns (Sep 16, 2016)

Of course you should have an offer sheet on you.


----------

